# A strain that I wish I could've gotten more of



## rtbPat (Jun 29, 2013)

I picked up some nice fluffy bud called Chiesel. It was a nice cross between Cheese and Sour Diesel. 

The taste is very sweet, and it grinds and rolls extremely well.

I picked up a quarter of it a while ago, and I noticed I kept around a gram of it in my head stash, just noticed it.

Has anyone else ever tried a similar cross?


----------



## CASPA420 (Jul 3, 2013)

I have not tryed this Syrian but is sounds super dank with its genetics.


----------



## coletemple (Jul 21, 2013)

Damn man i could really go for that right now. Closest I've tried was Lemon Diesel and i gotta say that shit was FIRE


----------



## dylan321123 (Jul 21, 2013)

My favorite is bud grant


----------



## HamSaze330 (Jul 24, 2013)

I got some that was claimed to be Chiesel and it was amazing, I picked up an oz and didnt want to sell it so I bought some lower quality (cheap shit) too and told people to deal with it for a week.


----------



## mo2oregon (Jul 24, 2013)

Chiesel is great! I could get really high and still go out and do stuff in the day. Or get really really stoned and couch locked for a night. Smells and tastes like weed should... Green! (Man I wish I had some right now! )


----------



## ALCAN (Aug 23, 2013)

Almighty seeds had a strain called Sweet Dreams. I grew it out once and regretted not stocking up on seeds. One of my all time favorite strains.


----------



## sheldonblack (Aug 23, 2013)

Once I grew some WW, Sky Walker, Chemdog and Sour D, I had a little over a lb. i don't sell my herb so ended up lasting me and my girl about 8 months. had thm in large glass jars, the last 3 months that Chemdog turned into some extremely strong medicine. The only nights that me and my chick both knocked out without turning the lights off in the room, just couldn't get off the bed. That's why nowadays I try to cure as much as I can, Marijuana and wine have some shit in common.


----------

